# Passende Linux Distribution für einen File/Webserver



## X-Color (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne einen File- und Webserver bei mir daheim einrichten.
Da die Hardwareaeinrichtung recht gering sein sollten und der Server wirklich nur für dieses aufgaben Gebiet gedacht ist, könnte es ja dazu eine passende Linux Distribution geben, die dementsprechend auf viel Schnickschnack verzichtet und sich wirklich nur den wichtigen Teil widmet und das wäre Apache,MySQL und FTP.

Hättet ihr da das passende für mich oder sind z.b. Produkte wie Ubuntu/SuSe auch dafür geeignet?
Danke vorab für eure Hilfe...
Gruß Seth


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Im Grunde ist jede Linux-Distribution dafuer geeignet. Einige bieten aber gleich "Server-Installationen" oder gar "Server-Editionen" an die dafuer unnoetigen Schnickschnack gleich weglassen.
Es kommt auch hier halt darauf an was Du willst. Zum Beispiel braucht ein Server in der Regel keine grafische Oberflaeche. Trotzdem gibt es halt auch User die eine solche auch auf einem Server haben wollen.

Schau mal in den Thread "Linux Linkliste" (oder aehnlich) dort findest Du (recht weit unten) einen Link zu einem Distribution Chooser der Dir vielleicht etwas helfen kann.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. Oktober 2006)

Prinzipiell eignet sich da jede Distri, die Frage ist wieviel overhead du dabei haben willst. Dieser ist nunmal bei fertigen Distris wie Suse/Ubuntu recht hoch. Jedoch ist man hier relativ sicher, dass alle Hardware gleich funktioniert.

Nach deinen Anforderungen würde ich dir dann das LAMP Paket von apachefriends empfehlen für eine einfache Installation.


----------



## X-Color (10. Oktober 2006)

Danke für eure Hinweise,
von Ubuntu gibt es ja eine Server-Edition die LAMP integriert hat und diese vorab schon teils optimal einstellt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Server-Edition und kann diese auch empfehlen?
Ansonsten ist wohl für mich nur ausprobieren angesagt 

Wenn ihr aber noch weitere Tipps haben solltet, würd ich mich sehr drüber freuen ...
Gruß Seth


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Die Ubuntu Server-Edition war im letzten oder vorletzten Linux-Magazin dabei. Ich hab sie mir nicht angeschaut aber den dazugehoerigen Artikel mal kurz ueberflogen. Und ich muss sagen, dass das ganze garnicht schlecht aussieht. Einen Versuch wird es auf jeden Fall wert sein.
Ich persoenlich nutze zur Zeit fuer meine beiden Server (okay, nur einer davon ist wirklich meiner, der andere gehoert der Firma) Slackware (auf dem Home-Server back in Germany laeuft 9.irgendwas, hier im Buero 10.1).


----------

